# Ronson problems



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I've a couple of Ronson valves that won't fill reliably. They stop letting gas through long before the tank is filled. They don't vent properly but opening the burner valve doesn't help.
Gas flows into the tank for a short time and then stops. 
Any thoughts as to what has gone wrong?

Harvey C.
SA1838 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey,
I could revive some of these valves by flushing them with Butane after removing them from the tank. They may be partially clogged. This is the same procedure as clearing jets. Don't hold the valve with bare fingers, Butane chills very effectively.

Regards


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you fill it as best as you can, and then let it sit for a while, can you then fill it more? I would bet this is the case. It could be the butane is freezing in the valve itself and clogging it up (especially happens if the opening is somewhat clogged anyway with debris). it could be either the vent portion of the inlet for the liquid itself. If opening the valve to the jet does not help then it must be the inlet opening and blowing backwards through it won't help (it is a one-way valve!) unless you can hold the valve open by pressing on the other end. Once you get the tank at least partially filled so it has pressure, use a small wood or plastic stick to gently press the valve tip down and let the pressure in the tank backflush the valve. (Use wood or plastic so that you don't scar the tip of the valve.)


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

S.V. 
Now, why didn't I think of that?! 

Harvey C.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Harvey , 
Another cause which Ive seen quite often is in fact not the valve ,but the gas filler nozzle /can /bottle being used, if the end of the "tip" has a deeper than normal chamfer /entry, when you press down it can "seal" on the tank end plate and thus stops gas transfer..try easing the gas container up a smidgin when it stops transferring and see if thats it. 

the cure is to try a different filler nozzle. 

Gordon.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Blowing them out solved the problem long enough to get a few runs, but they soon clogged up again. 
Replacements are on order. 

thanks guys 

Harvey C.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hasrvey, 
If it just clogs again maybe it's the gas. Have you tried a different brand? 
Wesley 
SA #212


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Been using the same Korean brand for years and the jets don't get clogged just the filler. They're pretty old, I wonder if the "O" ring or whatever is breaking down. 

Harvey C.


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with the EN 417 nozzles/filling adaptors on the butane can I use: I researched that it wasn´t the Ronson valve but the nozzle of the can which caused the problem. I would say that it is also a problem caused by the Butane itself because sometimes it is not as pure as it should be and than Semper Vaporo´s tip is exactly the right thing to clean a clogged up filling valve. I use wooden toothpicks in this case. 

cheers Joe


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed valves without much change. The problem seems to be more one of icing up than clogging up. A new brand of Korean butane is a bit better. If I fill a bit at a time over several minutes I can get a full run. The Coleman blend works fine and the Korean fuel works fine in a Regner. 
Why this has developed recently is beyond me. 

Harvey C.


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, Harvey, 
you named the problem: Different brands of butane fuel "behave" good on one loco and don´t work on another on behalf of icing up the valves ...... but isn´t it a part of the hobby to find out what fuel is the best suitable for our engines ? Electrically powered engines work with a switch but live steamers have to know about physics and how things work before an engine runs. I like that ! 

cheers Joe


----------

